# What to do about "affectionate" biting?



## Spirit Dancer (Dec 11, 2006)

HI Everyone,
I wonder if you have any ideas for and if any of your babes have done anything like this.
My son is 14 months and for the past month or two he has developed this odd habit. HE bites. But not because he is frusterated or mad or upset. HE comes at you (almost always were their is exposed, bare skin like shoulder/ thigh) with his mouth wide open then he puts his mouth on our skin and naws down with his teeth. HE has never broken skin but he has pinched skin fairly hard on several occasions.
Some situations he might do it in.
1) I am carrying him around in my arms and he is happily looking around. THen he might turn and put his mouth on my shoulder and "bite.
2) I am on the couch reading and he is standing playing beside me. Many times in this case he will put his mouth on mine or DH leg to bite. Sometimes when I move my leg away from his mouth he follows it with his mouth open trying to chow down. LOL, like a rabbit after a carrot.
3) HE turns to me to give me a hug and wiggles close all happy but at the same time that darn mouth is open...







I must admit it actually is quite funny except when it hurts. (but I don't let him see my amusement)
Anyways you get the idea. He can be very persistant about it at times.

It can happen anywere from 2 to dozens a times a day. BTW he is getting in a ton of molars right now. HE is a very lovable, persistant little guy. Acting sad/ or stern doesn't faze him at all.

Any ideas??

THAnks.


----------



## kaspar (Nov 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spirit Dancer* 
Sometimes when I move my leg away from his mouth he follows it with his mouth open trying to chow down. LOL, like a rabbit after a carrot.

sorry, i have no advice, but...

what a funny image!! you just made me lol for reals!


----------



## Julian's Momma (Oct 25, 2006)

My DS does that too. Not to the same extent as your DC, since he only does it when we are in bed. He usually tries to do it after we have nursed and we are playing around in bed. If he sees my stomach exposed after nursing, he giggles and goes right in for a feast and is pretty persistent about it.

What to do? I don't have any great advice, but I just grab him gently but firmly and say "no no" and try to redirect his attention to playing in another way (eg: blowing rasberries, etc). He knows he shouldn't but is still tempted and thinks it is hilarious.

As your DC is now making associations with words, perhaps you could use this as an opportunity to teach "owie" (or whatever you want to call it). So when he bumps his head or whatever, start using the word owie and then say "no no, that is an owie for mama" when he bites.

One last thought. If you are quick enough, place the palm of your hand over his mouth as it is near impossible for him to get a bite you that way, it just doesn't provide room for him to get his teeth on anything (try it on yourself and you'll know what I mean). You could let him try with all his might as you then say "no no" or whatever you decide to say.

It will pass and I wish you luck!


----------



## mowilli3 (Jan 7, 2007)

My DD did that and she later bit her baby brother for about 6 months. ugh... I think it's a good idea to redirect him when he's going for the bite. Tell him, "Kiss mommy." and give him a kiss or bring him to you to kiss. Through lots of repetition he'll learn that kisses are acceptable ways to show affection.


----------



## aprilbaby06 (Jan 21, 2006)

Same thing is happening with dd. She is 14 months and has been doing her lovey bites for about 6 weeks now. The bad thing is that I think I may have taught her to do it.







: I was always "nibbling" on her fat spots. Of course I haven't ever bit her, but just a loving nibble, kwim. I think that now she has started trying to imatate this except she actually bites down hard. I have stopped my awful nibbling behavior. (although it has been hard to wean myslef off of the sweet little fat rolls







) It seems to upset her when I yelp in pain. She seems upset at hurting me. Also, blocking her mouth like the other poster said. This makes her mad but then it seems like she forgets about the bite she was trying to take.

Maybe this is just a common faze? It seems like their are a lot of posts on her about this type of thing! My biggest hope is that it doesn't continue and turn into a problem with her bitting other people.


----------

